# How Well Would an AWD Bravada Plow?



## NTL1991 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello,

I have a 1997 Chevy S-10 Pickup 4x4 with a Meyer TM-6.5 Full-Trip plow and for my uses, it works just fine. It's not as good as my old 1992 Blazer 4x4 with a 6.5' Fisher Speedcast but the S10 PU still works well with a few hundred pounds in the back.

After rolling the truck on it's side and sustaining frame damage, I'm thinking about buying a 1997 AWD Bravada and putting the Meyer on it. Its the same frame and would match up perfectly.

My question is, would a Bravada plow snow as well as a Blazer or would the AWD system limit it completely when compared to the part-time 4WD that a Blazer has. Also, the Bravada has a Posi rear, if that makes a difference. The Bravada and my Pickup also have the same suspension, the Z85. Would the AWD hold up?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Not sure about the Bravada but in Whitinsville MA there is a clean looking blazer with a plow already on it at Trinity Auto which is in the center of town right across from Friendlys if that is what you are looking for. I have no affiliation with him, just thought I would pass it along.

Bruce


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I believe they are the same truck, but the badges are different, and the Bravada just has extra junk on it to raise the price. I would think you should not have a problem plowing with it.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

The AWD transfer case on the 97 Bravada is a Borg-Warner 4472. IT is a very stout t-case as it was also used in the Cyclone and Typhoon rigs. It is also used in the Astro and Safari vans through the 1998 year. I plowed snow with my 1998 Astro AWD for 6 winters and we average 170" of snow. I also wheeled it at Paragon Adventure Park for a year before swapping in the NP231. The case was then sold to a guy in Finland and is still working perfectly!

Worst case is if it does die, you can easily swap in a NP231C from a similar year S-10 and be good to go.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I was down there getting gas so I snapped a photo for ya,


----------

